
HyveMind: Election Infrastructure on the Blockchain [pdf] - alistproducer2
http://freepdfhosting.com/408e68e786.pdf
======
daveguy
I would prefer an anonymous, supervised paper trail.

Multiple checks on the trail with the ability to vote anonymously, in person
prevents both fraudulent entries and coerced entries. Blockchain only covers 1
of the 2. And makes the coercion part more realizable.

Anonymous supervised paper trail is how many many states do elections.
Scantron style ballots are simple and reliable.

~~~
seeker61
I believe that the main objections to this approach are subconscious and
unstated. Or perhaps people just feel silly saying "That isn't fancy enough!"
and "But but but you have to use a computer to do everything!"

------
abenayoke
I'm glad someone else found my paper interesting enough to post here. I'd love
to get your thoughts on the idea.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Aside from obvious things like the immaturity of the various technical
components (blockchains, biometric security), I think you’ll have a hard time
convincing folks outside small circles of crypto idealists that sampling
democracy is desirable. Even if it works at a technical level, most people
want to explicitly chose who reps them and makes laws for them. Randomly
selecting a sample to vote on a law takes that away, and isn’t a direct
digital version of contemporary representative democracies/republics. To
channel Neo, the problem is choice.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Some day someone will _surely_ find a real use for the block-chain.

Today is yet again not that day.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Prior to cryptocurrency there was no way to store your wealth online without
relying on a centrallized third party that could theoretically confiscate it
at any time. It's niche but it's not something to overlook.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Which cryptocurrency would you recommend as a reliable store of wealth?

~~~
seeker61
I see what you did there! LOL

